# Aviary Question



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Would 1"x1" welded wire be OK for my aviary .Its only going to be 2' off the ground 6'x6'x6'


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Would 1"x1" welded wire be OK for my aviary .Its only going to be 2' off the ground 6'x6'x6'


I wouldn't chance it. Snakes can climb, rats and mice can jump, and predator's can grab one of your birds if their too close to the wire. 
1/4 or 1/2 inch wire mesh is best


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats what I though but 1"x1" where I go is a lot cheeper than 1/2"x1"


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thats what I though but 1"x1" where I go is a lot cheeper than 1/2"x1"


Its cheaper in the LONG RUN if you use 1/4 or 1/2 " *square* mesh (not 1/4 or 1/2 X 1") considering what your losses could be 
I used 1" chicken wire in my previous loft - just at the top where it connected to the building under the eave. I lost about 27 of my birds to norway rats! They worked at the wire and loosened it enough to get in one night 
Like I said - I wouldn't chance it. After what I walked into and saw, I'll never use anything larger than 1/2" square!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I would not go any larger than----1/2 x 1- If a snake can get it Head thru---it is in the loft --Good-bye eggs and Squabs


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Expanded metal*

My friend has 3/4 expanded metal for the aviairy floor and a coopers was still able to do some damage to his YBS as they were sunning. I have 1/2 expanded on mine-so far so good. Poop doesn't fall thru as good. I would say 1x1 could be asking for trouble.
Jack


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have 1x1/2 on my other loft and haven't had any problems. I guess I will stick with that Thanks


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Loft, It depends where you live. I lived in New York all my life and only saw cats and possums. Both of which can destroy a loft, but none that fit through 1/2"x1".I have aways kept a live catch trap under the loft or behind. All cats were squirted with a water hose and released, never to return. Possums were removed a few miles away and released as any other predator that was trapped. Mostly during the late night hours. Again I think if your in a residential area with neighbors and dogs you should be alright.
But why take chances with your birds. Don't go over the size you stated. Besides make sure the aviary is closed to the loft during the night and opened again in morning. Predators sneak in during the night and to their evil deeds.
All the best, Greek Boy- Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> Shadybug Loft, It depends where you live. I lived in New York all my life and only saw cats and possums. Both of which can destroy a loft, but none that fit through 1/2"x1".I have aways kept a live catch trap under the loft or behind. All cats were squirted with a water hose and released, never to return. Possums were removed a few miles away and released as any other predator that was trapped. Mostly during the late night hours. Again I think if your in a residential area with neighbors and dogs you should be alright.
> But why take chances with your birds. Don't go over the size you stated. Besides make sure the aviary is closed to the loft during the night and opened again in morning. Predators sneak in during the night and to their evil deeds.
> All the best, Greek Boy- Nick


Nick that is what I will use although I haven't really seen any small things like rats or weasels the neighbor has 2 cats I saw them a few times but they weren't trying to get in the loft The mountain forest land is only 150' from my lofts so there could be critters around I think I don't have much problems because I have a miniature schnauzer dog and he goes nuts as soon as something enters the backyard.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Loft, I forgot about your dog. but keep in mide they attack at night when all are asleep and all is quiet. The trap worked out well for me many times. Good luck, Greek Boy-Nick


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I am using 1" X 1" wire for the front and sides of my loft. Also the back two feet of the floor under the perches and nestboxes is 1X1 wire. My loft is two foot off the ground with the perches and nestboxes a foot higher. Snakes is the only concern and so far has not been a problem. The wire is stronger than 1/2 or 1/4 inch hardware cloth. I used both for a raccoon trap and the 1/2 inch hardware cloth got chewed thru but the 1 inch still held the raccoon in the morning.

Tony


----------

